# Looking for Pet Food Distributor in ND, MN, IA



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Commercial Ad for Nodak Outdoors - Please see contact information below if you have questions.

Looking for a distributor for FISHER CREEK PET FOODS in ND,MN and Iowa. 
We offer a very high quality dog food used for very active dogs. We have been
producing a meat based, 26/18 and now have added an all poultry 24/20. In Wisconsin,
our products have become popular with customers that include bird dog, tree dog and
sled dog owners. Contact us for a list of ingredients and prices.

David B.
[email protected]
877-216-2104


----------

